# my Rannoch by M&K



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday I received a package that I was waiting for a long time, it was the Rannoch by mitchell and king.
Couple of months ago I had a chat with John about their car shampoo SPA, among other things I had asked if he could personalize the label to my requirements the answer was "of course" and one week later I had my SPA scented "PASSION FRUIT" and John had included their car fragrance, MIST as a gift to me. Both SPA and MIST smell awesome :doublesho I'm considering MIST as a perfume :lol:

Not so long ago I was in the quest for a high-end wax so I sent John email asking him what would fit better on my red colored c1. After many emails and 3 competitors I decided that Rannoch was the one so I gave John the ok to start blending my Rannoch since it's blended upon request.

When you decide to go for something bespoke then presentation and cs are very important, at least to me and M&K excels in both. John offered me an upgrade to his new at the time aluminium jar and the luxury box, he really knows how to treat a costumer and I appreciate it a lot 

Now the photos ,

I lovely wooden box which can stand proudly on any cabinet or shelf










I pushed the bottom and I saw this










It's by far the best presentation I've ever seen.

Then I carefully took the aluminium pot of its case and the feel was awesome, the company who supplies the British ministry of defense is responsible for the jars so the quality is indeed high, I believe that these jars are a very nice touch/additions to mitchell and king's pots. It's more heavy than expected and very smooth to the touch.
When I opened I noticed that it has a beautiful red color, that John has added in order to match with my car, I just love it !










It's not a hard wax but more when it will be in action 
Its scent is Passion fruit so it's perfect match with my SPA and MIST and I really love that scent!

I also ordered its paint cleanser PURE










With the exact same label and my initials like MIST and SPA have 

Even though I had ordered Rannoch and Pure, the box had some other lovely products too :doublesho 
John had noticed some of my comments here on dw and he send me the glitter tyre dressing to try :argie:










He also sent me the GLITZ and I will try it on a red metallic xsara!



















A group photo 










To sum up I was more than happy from John's treatment, I had a lot of attention and every single question was answered. He really treats his costumers in the best way  
I hope that I didn't bored you with my long post and sorry for the pictures's quality, bad Iphone :lol:
Review soon :thumb:
PS sorry for my english, I know that I can't use the english language well :wall:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome on all levels.. 

Looks outstanding presentation wise and I bet you're over the moon with it!

May look at one of there waxes in the future, been following their updates and they seem great and passionate! 

Look forward to more piccys!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it me or are those jars(which look great btw)going to be a right **** to get the wax out of??


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome wax... awesome presentation .... 
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow. Their products looks great. SPA is on my next to buy list.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesoma collection mate


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice presentation, nice freebies aswell!
It's no good just sitting there though, u need to get it on a car:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Cheers Efi! Great wax there! :thumb:

You searched and searched, but at the end you got yourself a superb wax!
Start waxing!


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

wow thats simply amazing, stunning presentation box and i love there new jars


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

dave-g said:


> Awesome on all levels..
> 
> Looks outstanding presentation wise and I bet you're over the moon with it!
> 
> ...


Yeah presentation is awesome , I will test it soon and of course I will make an extended review  He is dedicated to what he does and the outcome is rewarding, answers everything and tries to please the costumer.



msb said:


> Is it me or are those jars(which look great btw)going to be a right **** to get the wax out of??


The jar is lovely I really like it  With a finger pad I think it will be easy when it will be at the bottom :thumb:



aetolofitis said:


> Awesome wax... awesome presentation ....
> I hope you enjoy it.


Thank you Alexi, I will 



Mehan said:


> Wow. Their products looks great. SPA is on my next to buy list.


and smell even better :argie: SPA has great concentration it should last many washes 



TopSport+ said:


> awesoma collection mate


Thank you, I try my best :lol:



heavyd said:


> Nice presentation, nice freebies aswell!
> It's no good just sitting there though, u need to get it on a car:thumb:


The presents were unexpected, I really like them! I will use it soon buy I have to do some other things first 



skorpios said:


> Cheers Efi! Great wax there! :thumb:
> 
> You searched and searched, but at the end you got yourself a superb wax!
> Start waxing!


Thank you Stamatis  I hope I will use it soon !



gav1513 said:


> wow thats simply amazing, stunning presentation box and i love there new jars


The box it self is awesome and the jar is a piece of art! TBH at first I had chosen the crystal jar but then I asked my sister which one is "cooler" and she told me the aluminium one so aluminium it is


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rannoch is a great wax - I've used a variant of it and really liked it.

Good choice of colour too. I chose bright red to match the Audi S / RS logo :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

It suit my needs so I said why not ! John made it red and tbh I like it more that way :argie: I'm waiting a review of your M&Ks


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Today I used sn finger pad to see if it's easy to use with the jar and here are the photos



















It might be a little tricky when it will be at let's say 35% left 
And that red color will stay forever on the pads :lol:

And one photo with the whole gang :devil:










If you have any questions feel free to ask :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

whats the hole in the wax?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

quattrogmbh said:


> whats the hole in the wax?


Fairly certain this is how M&K take a 5ml sample of each wax they use to test the final product.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks perfect:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> looks perfect:thumb:


Can't wait to try it


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

how much :lol:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

less than expected


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Efib,i know you looked for a class A wax.
you went the right way to my opinion,its brilliant.
Id love to read a review because i dont know what to get,Philip or Rannoch.
spa is one of the very best shampoos you can get,youll love it.
i must recommend M&K seal,i worked with that a few days ago and was stunned.
i tried many sealants/spray sealants,never saw such a stunning hardcore gloss before.
its a must have product for anyone in detailing,thats how much ive been impressed from seal.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> very nice


cheers 



ronwash said:


> Efib,i know you looked for a class A wax.
> you went the right way to my opinion,its brilliant.
> Id love to read a review because i dont know what to get,Philip or Rannoch.
> spa is one of the very best shampoos you can get,youll love it.
> ...


hello ronwash, I'm very happy with my choice :argie: rannoch seems to be the perfect one for my preferences and I hope I will use it in April-May so I can make a full review.
I think that rannoch has a wet look and phillip a glass like look.
I will use spa the weekend if the weather is good!
I will take a look at seal as my m&k collection isn't complete yet :devil:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

when first wax test?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe it will be on April :/ I have some scratches from the garage wall and I have to paint it first


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Look great ! If I had one comment tho ; I found this jar very very similar to RG Black Label. I mean, M&k is about custom products right? so why almost copy a jar that already exist?

Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward your review and I will certainly be trying M&K's products in the future but this was my first impression when I saw the pictures.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

M&K isn't purely about custom products, but it is an option they sell. They offer numerous pot choices btw - this is just one of them.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Looks good, one thing, they talk about presentation yet they sell a pot of high end wax with a hole in the middle? It looks like a child stuck their finger in :s


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

frankiman said:


> Look great ! If I had one comment tho ; I found this jar very very similar to RG Black Label. I mean, M&k is about custom products right? so why almost copy a jar that already exist?


I can't help thinking this jar has a failed design, not at all like the Black Label pot which is much better imho.

I very much doubt it's made to M+K specifications unless they we're looking to frustrate their customers by giving them a tall thin pot to makes getting the wax out hard work


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think it's going to be all that difficult to access/use TBH. 

Most M&K waxes are intended to be applied by hand so unless you have very very short fingers the access is not an issue. 

I have M&K waxes in this pot design and feel the image of it in photos is deceiving and makes its proportions look "taller" than it is in the flesh.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow Efi! That looks incredible! I'm in the process of saving up for an M&K wax myself, and i'll also be requesting the aluminium pot. 

With regard to application, i've heard the waxes are best applied by hand and therefore getting the wax out the jars wont be a problem!

Other bits and bobs look stunning too!

EDIT: i posted this reply without reading Nick's post above - he said what i was thinking too!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

frankiman said:


> Look great ! If I had one comment tho ; I found this jar very very similar to RG Black Label. I mean, M&k is about custom products right? so why almost copy a jar that already exist?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward your review and I will certainly be trying M&K's products in the future but this was my first impression when I saw the pictures.


Hello Alex, why would I get you wrong  ? I had to chose among aluminium, marble and crystal pot and I thought aluminium is nicer. I think that aluminium jar is the new chic :lol:



WashMitt said:


> Looks good, one thing, they talk about presentation yet they sell a pot of high end wax with a hole in the middle? It looks like a child stuck their finger in :s


I'm quoting John's words " It's part of the cooling process "


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Wow Efi! That looks incredible! I'm in the process of saving up for an M&K wax myself, and i'll also be requesting the aluminium pot.
> 
> With regard to application, i've heard the waxes are best applied by hand and therefore getting the wax out the jars wont be a problem!
> 
> ...


Hey Jon, thanks  
Go for the aluminium jar, as I said is the new chic :argie:
Bare hands it is, problem solved 
which one you like?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

efib said:


> I'm quoting John's words " It's part of the cooling process "


LOL every other manufacturer manages the cooling without causing a hole ;-)


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

How much was I?


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> How much was I?


I don't think anybody's gona disclose this mate as its a bespoke wax, one off made to you requirements etc! I'm sure if your intrested if you contact John at M&K he will be happy to talk to you, you can also use there site as a good guide.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking good efib... 

Mine is due today also in the Alu pot!!! Can't wait !!!

Steve


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Jason123 said:


> How much was I?


All the prices are listed on the website . I think that there is a 10% discount , I had some reward points so the price was lower.
If you are interested in one of these drop an email to John and you will find the one that suits you


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Looking good efib...
> 
> Mine is due today also in the Alu pot!!! Can't wait !!!
> 
> Steve


You gonna love it ! The pot isn't heavy and you can easily hold it 
Mine is rannoch as it was perfect for me! 
Which one do you have ?!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

quattrogmbh said:


> LOL every other manufacturer manages the cooling without causing a hole ;-)


It took me more than one hour to do the write up and and photography , but yeah there is a hole on that wax !!!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of these wax containers coming out are ridiculous.
It's car wax not the Crown Jewels lol


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

efib said:


> You gonna love it ! The pot isn't heavy and you can easily hold it
> Mine is rannoch as it was perfect for me!
> Which one do you have ?!


I went for Rannoch also ! Will stick a pic up as soon as I get it. Also in a colour to suit my car and the smell I've gone for should be good enough to eat!!! Will tell all when I get it!!!

Thanks Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> Some of these wax containers coming out are ridiculous.
> It's car wax not the Crown Jewels lol


It's really down personal preference mate, some people drive mondeos some drive Ferrari's (not running down mondeos either just stating facts). And it's just whatever your into! I like the fact that I will have a wax that is bespoke to me and the colour of my car and in a scent that only I have! And as far as the jars go that just adds to the whole overall feel of the exclusiveness.

You could say the same for expensive clothes etc etc

It's just whatever your in to...  Steve


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Some of these wax containers coming out are ridiculous.
> It's car wax not the Crown Jewels lol


It's personal taste, I like it very much. It's a boutique wax and the presentation must be in the same league for me, not just a plastic pot etc


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> I went for Rannoch also ! Will stick a pic up as soon as I get it. Also in a colour to suit my car and the smell I've gone for should be good enough to eat!!! Will tell all when I get it!!!
> 
> Thanks Steve


Steve we have the same taste in waxes then :lol:
I have a red citroen c1 and John added the red color to match my c1's color :argie: 
Mine is passion fruit , bespoke so stay away from it :lol: and it's veeerrry nice !
I'm waiting for your write up 

Efi


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

efib said:


> Steve we have the same taste in waxes then :lol:
> I have a red citroen c1 and John added the red color to match my c1's color :argie:
> Mine is passion fruit , bespoke so stay away from it :lol: and it's veeerrry nice !
> I'm waiting for your write up
> ...


Yes Efi agreed!!! 
Mines blue to suit my non metallic RB clio !!! And no I havnt stole your scent. I will tell you it once I've received it and smelt it myself.
Didn't come today fingers crossed for tomorrow.!!

Steve


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve I love clio! I was joking about the scent 
I know that feeling, I had being waiting for mine a week  
You will love it and the waiting will be rewarded!


----------

